# New Boer Buck



## llamzon_goat_farm

Hey all boer goat lovers!!! We are a new and small farm located in the philippines. I would like to ask for feedback and tips regarding our newly acquired buck. Philippines does not have any registry system in place and we are beginners in boer goats raising. We would like to show and produce high quality boers someday. All help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

1) Does he have a high boer blood percentage? due to not having registry system in place all we can do is trust farm records. His farm records shows his parents are fullblood from australia.
2) Please give us honest critique regarding this buck no offense will be taken rather will be greatly appreciated as we learn more about this breed.
3) Please give us pointers on his weakness as we are looking for does that will compliment him.
4) Is he too tall for boer standard?
Thank you all!


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

One last thing....
Any way we can improve his body condition? in terms of muscle depth. thanks


----------



## BlissMeadows

Protein all stock pellets if you have a feed store there ask the store for a protien pellet for goats he should get some muscle on him then.


----------



## BlissMeadows

His tallnes could mean hes a mixed breed although he does look fullblood he might be pureblood it just depends my moms opinion is that hes mix with some sore of dairy his nose looks like way less roman compared to our fullblood and his horns are not like an actual Boer bucks would look like if he were pure of Fullblood :/ I think he might have nubian in him but if some actual pros would come on here they could tell you i've only been breeding 2 years so far so i can only answer with how much i know but i can also give opinions. 

Protien pellets will work like a charm for this boy's muscles if he will get them. Our boer buck grew up and got the muscles idk how cause he was always penned up in a kennel small enough for 1 dog  but yeah. curious about this buck very curious. 

even if he is not Pure or Fullblood it doesnt mean you cant breed him to another boer cross doe and in time come up with a pureblood you just have ot know percentages and how full or pure your bucks and does are


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Pictures from all angles would help us critique him its hard to tell with the two pictures provided.
From the looks of him in the front he looks like he could have dairy percentage. Also he looks rather thin... high fat and protein diet may help him bulk up but if he isn't fullblood he may never get to a desired weight or thickness.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

thank you all.... Its good that we're learning a lot from this thread now we know what to look for when we look for another buck....
heres another pic... thank you all we are learning so much....


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

Some things to look for are 

Roman nose boer head. Not too long or big.. boer heads tend to be smaller in my opinion

Look at his behind it should look thick and full not all sunk in and thin.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Some things to look for are
> 
> Roman nose boer head. Not too long or big.. boer heads tend to be smaller in my opinion
> 
> Look at his behind it should look thick and full not all sunk in and thin.


Is this mean we can't improve it due to his genetics? Without really knowing will he be most likely just 50% boer?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

He could be high percent boer but just doesn't look fullblood to me I had a similar buck that I bought as a fullblood unregistered I quickly found out I made a mistake. He was curtain my high percent but definitely not fullblood. Now I will only buy papered animals as I do not want to risk it.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

llamzon_goat_farm said:


> Is this mean we can't improve it due to his genetics? Without really knowing will he be most likely just 50% boer?


Well his head can't be improved his behind may improve a little but not how a fullblood's would be.
You can put all kinds of money into this buck in feed and care but at the end you may not achieve what you want due to his genetics.

He could be higher than 50% maybe even up to 100% purebred but he doesn't have good genetics in my opinion. His behind is kind of sunk in and his hoofs are thin also doesn't look very meaty.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> He could be high percent boer but just doesn't look fullblood to me I had a similar buck that I bought as a fullblood unregistered I quickly found out I made a mistake. He was curtain my high percent but definitely not fullblood. Now I will only buy papered animals as I do not want to risk it.


thank a lot for the advice navaboerfarm due to no registry system in the philippines we tried our best. at least now we know what to look for. If i use him on a fullblood doe will they have a higher blood percentage kids?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I can take some pictures of my buck if you want something to compare to


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Please do if you can also i need pointers on what to look for does as we are currently looking for 1.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I can take some pictures of my buck if you want something to compare to


One more question: is there a good chance knowing if a buck has good genetics if he's only 5 months old?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

These are pictures of my buck captain jack (horns) and my cousins buck Cody (no horns) 

I also just noticed the difference in the ears from your buck and mine

As you can see the head is really roman nosed on jack and they both have small heads in opinion.

Also their behinds look full and meaty/muscular and if you look jacks hoof is almost as big as my hand!


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

thank you for your help nava goat farm... now we have better knowledge regarding looking for bucks... is there anyway we can tell the genetics of buck if he's only 5 mos?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I'm not sure how I would determine that on a 5 month old. 

Cody is 9 months
Jack is 15 months


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

I'm not good with does but I got some pictures anyways
I don't think mine are all that great. 

These are fullblood boer does
Keep in mind they are pregnant and due early next month.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

by the way navaboerfarmyou have awesome bucks!!! we will certainly use them as our reference when we look for another buck to add to our herd...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

llamzon_goat_farm said:


> by the way navaboerfarmyou have awesome bucks!!! we will certainly use them as our reference when we look for another buck to add to our herd...


Thank you  good luck finding a buck


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I'm not good with does but I got some pictures anyways
> I don't think mine are all that great.
> 
> These are fullblood boer does
> Keep in mind they are pregnant and due early next month.


wow... hopefully we can find does at least similar to them... one last thing and i would like to thank you for all your help... if we breed our buck to higher quality doe will we get good quality offspring? thanks a whole lot as we learned so much today...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

llamzon_goat_farm said:


> wow... hopefully we can find does at least similar to them... one last thing and i would like to thank you for all your help... if we breed our buck to higher quality doe will we get good quality offspring? thanks a whole lot as we learned so much today...


A lot of people say that the buck is half your herd. They say that because the buck you use to breed your does is essential. There is no reason to have beautiful does if you have a bad buck the offspring will be somewhere in the middle.

I had that problem with my last buck. I had great does but the buck was my mistake. 
In my opinion the better the buck the better the offspring the better the herd


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

NavaBoerFarm said:


> A lot of people say that the buck is half your herd. They say that because the buck you use to breed your does is essential. There is no reason to have beautiful does if you have a bad buck the offspring will be somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I had that problem with my last buck. I had great does but the buck was my mistake.
> In my opinion the better the buck the better the offspring the better the herd


Thanks a whole lot... as we've learned a lot... keep up the good work on your breeding program... and keep helping beginners like us... your help are greatly appreciated.


----------



## KymberLeAnn

I wouldn't just throw out that buck you have, he may not be fullblood, but he looks to be a high percentage in my opinion.
What I would do is wait till you've got a little more weight on him before making the decision to keep him or find a different buck.
If you get some more weight on him & post pictures again that would be great!
But if you increase the feed and you don't think he's filling out like he should, I would probably sell him.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

KymberLeAnn said:


> I wouldn't just throw out that buck you have, he may not be fullblood, but he looks to be a high percentage in my opinion.
> What I would do is wait till you've got a little more weight on him before making the decision to keep him or find a different buck.
> If you get some more weight on him & post pictures again that would be great!
> But if you increase the feed and you don't think he's filling out like he should, I would probably sell him.


thanks kymberleanne... we're crossing our fingers on him his our first 1 so even if we have to let him go it will be hard... our plan for now is get better quality does then see how his offsprings will look like... then by that time hopefully we can get a sure fullblood buck... thanks again


----------



## Moonlight

Don't forget that she said his parents were from Australia. It could be that he is a fullblood, but not that good of lines because they didn't care what their confirmation was. I would suggest looking for a better quality buck. He looks swaybacked and weak boned to me. Also, how old is he? I think that could play a role in how he looks.


----------



## Moonlight

Also do your disease check, to make sure he doesn't have anything he will pass to your future does and offspring.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Moonlight said:


> Don't forget that she said his parents were from Australia. It could be that he is a fullblood, but not that good of lines because they didn't care what their confirmation was. I would suggest looking for a better quality buck. He looks swaybacked and weak boned to me. Also, how old is he? I think that could play a role in how he looks.


He's goin to his 2nd year based on farm record and teeth chart. Thanks...


----------



## Dani-1995

I would give up on him. He is not a bad buck at all. he is thin, but that can be due to worms and having been in rut. A good high protien grain and quality hay, as well as deworming very well could help put some weight on him. But i personally wouldn't give up on him, knowing that you have a limited options and no way of registering. 

The first thing you should do to improve boers in the Phillipines is look at the breed standard. See what your goats are lacking there and then buy goats that have thaose traits. Recognize structure faults, there are lots of diagrams and such online to look at structure and what you be striving for. Once you learn what the structure shoould be you can begin breeding out problems. 

Your boy doesn't have too bad of structure. He is pretty good on his legs, granted he could have more thickness of bone and especially leveler in his hip, I see these two things as his major faults. I'd like to see more muscle mass, buit like I said this may come with feed and worming, if not then that is something else to breed for. I'd like to see a little more width and power coming and going away. Overall he is not terrible but could be improved upon.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

I don't know anything about boers BUT Mr. Rich from Crossroads is an amazing buck. Here is a random thread of hers w/ pics, Rich is in her avatar.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/greatest-baby-goat-toy-ever-143461/#post1360325


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Kim. I appreciate that.  

I just read through this whole thread.  I wish you the best of luck with your buck! I think it is wonderful that you are trying your best to breed quality boers, and want to know how you can do that! I'll look forward to watching your buck fill in! 

Our buck Mr. Rich is 1 point (out of 80) away from being ennobled.... which basically means he is a very, very well built boer that did well in the show ring. He's not perfect and there are better bucks out there of course, but if you want to see a pretty good example of a fullblood boer buck, here it is.


----------



## Dani-1995

I agree, Mr. Rich is awesome... love him!


----------



## nancy d

We had gone down to buy Mr Rich. Then hubby wanted to take a look at the others.
His son One Four Richie really caught his eye so we wound up bring him home instead.
Here he is at 13 months.


----------



## GTAllen

Here is a few pictues of the big names bucks in the line. Ripper, Wide Load, Status Quo, Kickin Brass, Hammer Time, Salute, etc

www.tctc.com/~amfuture/bucks.html


----------



## GTAllen

Here are some more: Luger, One Tuff Rip, Slam Dunk, Lary's Cryin, Cuger, Full Proof, Intimindated:
http://bvboergoats.com/bucks.html


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Thanks a lot everyone.... we still have high hopes in him... we will certainly keep each and everyone of u guys' advice in mind as we are just starting out and beginners in this path... we are focus on producing boers that would at least be close to those pics that u guys' posted... right now we are feeding him good forage and quality grain and exercise increasingly coz from the farm he came from as i know they dont get to exercise a lot as they stay in their pen most of the time... thank you again everybody we will defenitely keep u guys updated on his progress... does anyone know what should be a good timeline with putting his muscle mass with the help of exercise and good quality forage and grains? he's also done with 2 doses of worming using ivermectin 1%... have a good day everybody keep the tips coming we are learning a whole lot...


----------



## Dani-1995

At least 3 months I would say. I've done it with a doe in a month but she wasn't too far gone anyway. I'd guess a buck would take longer since he has the ladies on his mind


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Kim. I appreciate that.
> 
> I just read through this whole thread.  I wish you the best of luck with your buck! I think it is wonderful that you are trying your best to breed quality boers, and want to know how you can do that! I'll look forward to watching your buck fill in!
> 
> Our buck Mr. Rich is 1 point (out of 80) away from being ennobled.... which basically means he is a very, very well built boer that did well in the show ring. He's not perfect and there are better bucks out there of course, but if you want to see a pretty good example of a fullblood boer buck, here it is.


hopefully someday we can produce boers like that... now that's what i call my dream buck... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're welcome! I bet you will someday in the near-ish future!  We just bought Rich in December and feel so blessed to own him.


----------



## serenityfarmnm

Crossroads Boers said:


> You're welcome! I bet you will someday in the near-ish future!  We just bought Rich in December and feel so blessed to own him.


IF I were to ever consider buying boers it would be soley to own a kid from Rich!


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Here is latest LGF 1's pic approx after 2 months since we got him... what you guys think? he filled up pretty good but want more improvement any advice and thoughts will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Dani-1995

He looks great! I say keep doing what your doing! He could use a bit more weight IMO but its a.big improvement


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

He really does look a lot better!! I'd give him at least 6 months and he'll look amazing at this rate.
I see a massive improvement on his legs and neck. Good job! Keep it up


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

thanks... we'll try to keep it up or even improve our practices... keep all the advice and thoughts coming as we are learning a whole lot from everybody... thank you so much!!!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

llamzon_goat_farm said:


> Here is latest LGF 1's pic approx after 2 months since we got him... what you guys think? he filled up pretty good but want more improvement any advice and thoughts will be greatly appreciated thanks
> 
> View attachment 28324


Huge difference! I think he's at a healthy weight if your primary goal is to use him as a breeding buck. It might not hurt to put a few more pounds on him, but if he's not going to be in the show ring then he really doesn't need that extra 6" of fat cover that's so fashionable!

Some bucks benefit from having a little bit of extra conditioning on them going into the breeding season- especially if they run around like idiots chasing after the ladies. If you get them too heavy though, you run the risk of decreased fertility, and structurally it puts a lot more stress on both the buck and the does. Don't mean to sound crass, but would you really want to be stuck under a sumo wrestler?!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Huge difference! I think he's at a healthy weight if your primary goal is to use him as a breeding buck. It might not hurt to put a few more pounds on him, but if he's not going to be in the show ring then he really doesn't need that extra 6" of fat cover that's so fashionable!
> 
> Some bucks benefit from having a little bit of extra conditioning on them going into the breeding season- especially if they run around like idiots chasing after the ladies. If you get them too heavy though, you run the risk of decreased fertility, and structurally it puts a lot more stress on both the buck and the does. Don't mean to sound crass, but would you really want to be stuck under a sumo wrestler?!


Lol that was funny.

But yeah good point. 
I would probably focus more on muscle than fat requiring a high protein diet. Just to see what you're going to be breeding. I'd like to see what his kids are going to look like. If I were you I'd breed him and see how his offspring are under exceptional feeding conditions. If you like what he produces you may just have yourself a herd sire.


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

and again thank you much and we will never get tired of saying thank you as we really appreciate everyone here... as for us we would like to see some more muscle and we're still work on progress on that part... we will definitely use him this season with our newly obtained fullblood does that has good length and leg structure hopefully we'll have some good offspring from them...


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

Hey fellow Boer lovers... thisguy might become our 2nd Herd sire give me some feed back please....


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

He was approx 4 months when the photo was taken thank u


----------



## Crossroads Boers

He's cute!  I like his length and bone. The thing that really stands out to me is his really steep (high) rump and not so great topline. It could just be the way he is standing that makes it more pronounced though.  Do you have any other pictures of him or just the one?


----------



## Dani-1995

I agree. He looks good other than the rump/hip


----------



## rustygoats

Good looking buck


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

thank u all! just that 1 for now when we get him ill post some more pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sounds good! Good luck with him!


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

here is another photo of him... hopefully it helps lol look very similar from the last 1 lol


----------



## llamzon_goat_farm

llamzon_goat_farm said:


> here is another photo of him... hopefully it helps lol look very similar from the last 1 lol


FYI these photo was taken 1 month ago.


----------



## GTAllen

Steep in the rump, little weak in the pastern, unlevel, shallow in the britch, a little lite in the bone structure, but he has good length


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow is he ever loooooong! His pasterns may look better with a hoof trim. I like the width between his horns. Usually that carries back to the rest of the animal so it can be a good sign of overall width.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm

He looks really nice! Looks very meaty


----------

